# Why would anyone work at this place?



## graciebarra81

A couple of years back, I was between jobs and took a job at my local Target just to bring in some income while I was looking for a real job. I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage. It's as though they think that anyone who would stoop to working at Target must be a loser who can't find a real job, so they constantly put unrealistic expectations with no guidance upon their employees and set them up to fail. They then verbally abuse their employees when they predictably don't meet those unrealistic expectations. I've since moved on to a sales position making 3 times what I made at Target. It was never intended to be a long time solution for me, but I would never, ever work there again and can't understand why anyone would subject themselves to working there.


----------



## sunnydays

cool story. my store isn't like that. sorry yours was.


----------



## hufflepuff

ASANTS - Stores, leadership, peers, culture vary by store. For about 4-5 years I absolutely loved my store and we had leadership that treated us like family. When people come across stores that still have a great culture and community feel, they stay and it's like a second home for many. In less cheesy reasoning, people are awesome at their jobs at Spot and take a lot of pride in their work and continue to be dedicated to it. It also works best for some as far as scheduling or convenience, familiarity, whatever their case may be. But yes, unfortunately there are also very toxic buildings and leadership and that's when most people leave (myself included).


----------



## graciebarra81

sunnydays said:


> cool story. my store isn't like that. sorry yours was.



Glad to hear that, but I've heard the same types of complaints from multiple current and former employees.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

it depends on the mgt. spot wants part timers.


----------



## sunnydays

graciebarra81 said:


> Glad to hear that, but I've heard the same types of complaints from multiple current and former employees.


yes, almost like there are 2000 stores and 300,000+ team members across the chain. there are going to be a wide variety of experiences


----------



## Planosss enraged

Things have actually changed for the better, give us another chance at Target.com/careers


----------



## Zxy123456

graciebarra81 said:


> A couple of years back, I was between jobs and took a job at my local Target just to bring in some income while I was looking for a real job. I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage. It's as though they think that anyone who would stoop to working at Target must be a loser who can't find a real job, so they constantly put unrealistic expectations with no guidance upon their employees and set them up to fail. They then verbally abuse their employees when they predictably don't meet those unrealistic expectations. I've since moved on to a sales position making 3 times what I made at Target. It was never intended to be a long time solution for me, but I would never, ever work there again and can't understand why anyone would subject themselves to working there.


You say you make way more than Target elsewhere, do they offer health insurance, dental, paid vacation 401 k? Do you get time and a half for holidays? Is your pay more than $15 hour and does it include benefits I mentioned if so you got a better gig.


----------



## Zxy123456

graciebarra81 said:


> A couple of years back, I was between jobs and took a job at my local Target just to bring in some income while I was looking for a real job. I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage. It's as though they think that anyone who would stoop to working at Target must be a loser who can't find a real job, so they constantly put unrealistic expectations with no guidance upon their employees and set them up to fail. They then verbally abuse their employees when they predictably don't meet those unrealistic expectations. I've since moved on to a sales position making 3 times what I made at Target. It was never intended to be a long time solution for me, but I would never, ever work there again and can't understand why anyone would subject themselves to working there.


By the way I hate when people say Target is not a real job!! I get 35-40 hours a week, health insurance, 401k, paid vacation etc.. what’s not real about that!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214

graciebarra81 said:


> I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage.


Unfortunately this describes my store to a T, which is why I left. It wasn’t always like that, in fact it was a great place to work under our first STL (SD), which makes it such a shame what the store deteriorated into, basically the workplace from Hell. And the ETLs sitting in their offices drinking Starbucks probably wonder why they can’t keep staff…


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

graciebarra81 said:


> A couple of years back, I was between jobs and took a job at my local Target just to bring in some income while I was looking for a real job. I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage. It's as though they think that anyone who would stoop to working at Target must be a loser who can't find a real job, so they constantly put unrealistic expectations with no guidance upon their employees and set them up to fail. They then verbally abuse their employees when they predictably don't meet those unrealistic expectations. I've since moved on to a sales position making 3 times what I made at Target. It was never intended to be a long time solution for me, but I would never, ever work there again and can't understand why anyone would subject themselves to working there.



@Tarshitsucks. Hey look bro, it's your soulmate.


----------



## jenna

Why are you *here* though?
And posting such insightful information?


----------



## Tarshitsucks

60SecondsRemaining said:


> @Tarshitsucks. Hey look bro, it's your soulmate.


I am not guy. Ha ha ha I get I not the most positive when comes to Tarshit.


----------



## graciebarra81

jenna said:


> Why are you *here* though?
> And posting such insightful information?




One of my current coworkers worked for Target in her early 20's (about 12 years ago) and happened to bring up today how it's one of the worst places to work in the country,  so it popped into my mind.


----------



## graciebarra81

Tarshitsucks said:


> I am not guy. Ha ha ha I get I not the most positive when comes to Tarshit.


Love your screen name. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Tarshitsucks

graciebarra81 said:


> Love your screen name. I couldn't agree more.


 Thanks for liking my username.


----------



## graciebarra81

Zxy123456 said:


> You say you make way more than Target elsewhere, do they offer health insurance, dental, paid vacation 401 k? Do you get time and a half for holidays? Is your pay more than $15 hour and does it include benefits I mentioned if so you got a better gig.


My current job has a base pay of $20 per hour, 401K with a dollar for dollar match up to 5% of my pay, and paid vacation accrued at 2 hours per month. Full medical and dental is given after 90 days. Where you really make your money is commissions though.

It's not just about the money, however. Its about how management treats you and whether or not they make the office a comfortable place to come to work. I feel valued and treated like an adult at my company. Target treats their employees like trash and makes them work way harder thsn they should for the meager pay they give them. It's just not worth it. The managers there are a bunch of immature children.


----------



## happygoth

graciebarra81 said:


> My current job has a base pay of $20 per hour, 401K with a dollar for dollar match up to 5% of my pay, and paid vacation accrued at 2 hours per month. Full medical and dental is given after 90 days. Where you really make your money is commissions though.
> 
> It's not just about the money, however. Its about how management treats you and whether or not they make the office a comfortable place to come to work. I feel valued and treated like an adult at my company. Target treats their employees like trash and makes them work way harder thsn they should for the meager pay they give them. It's just not worth it. The managers there are a bunch of immature children.


Sorry that was your experience. It definitely has not been mine in any way.

Different strokes for different folks. Office work is not for me, neither is any type of commission job, even with a solid base pay. Generally the idea is to sell sell sell to get those commissions. No thank you.


----------



## graciebarra81

happygoth said:


> Sorry that was your experience. It definitely has not been mine in any way.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. Office work is not for me, neither is any type of commission job, even with a solid base pay. Generally the idea is to sell sell sell to get those commissions. No thank you.



True, sales is not for everyone. And yes, there is a gun to your head constantly. You either produce numbers or you're gone. That being said, if you work for a good company, getting sales should not be difficult. A good sales company provides its employees with solid leads and a quality product. If you have a friendly attitude and enjoy talking to people, your products should practically sell themselves if you are with a good company.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

Tarshitsucks said:


> I am not guy. Ha ha ha I get I not the most positive when comes to Tarshit.


I admire your dedication to the cause.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

graciebarra81 said:


> True, sales is not for everyone. And yes, there is a gun to your head constantly. You either produce numbers or you're gone. That being said, if you work for a good company, getting sales should not be difficult. A good sales company provides its employees with solid leads and a quality product. If you have a friendly attitude and enjoy talking to people, your products should practically sell themselves if you are with a good company.


It also helps to sell an actual product, and one you believe in.

Selling Windows?  Maybe Roofs?  Selling cars?  Yes - I can touch them.  It has a lot of value.  Some people _genuinely _need new windows or a new car.  You can actually help someone by selling them the right thing and using your skill as a salesperson to get them a good deal.

Selling Life-Insurance?  Maybe not so much.  Yes it's valuable but in my opinion many of these companies extort and burn employees.  Drain their personal network then just bump them because "they aren't selling enough" and move on to the next batch.  You can't throw your resume 6 feet without getting 50 emails from some asshat trying to recruit you to sell insurance or some other intangible.  Do you need life insurance?  Yes, but not from some of these skeezy places.


----------



## KirbyKirbs

I get paid to do cardio and they work with me with what schedule I want. I had a desk job for 10 years where I slowly got obese.  Now, I'm a healthy weight and not stressed.


----------



## Planosss enraged

graciebarra81 said:


> My current job has a base pay of $20 per hour, 401K with a dollar for dollar match up to 5% of my pay, and paid vacation accrued at 2 hours per month. Full medical and dental is given after 90 days. Where you really make your money is commissions though.
> 
> It's not just about the money, however. Its about how management treats you and whether or not they make the office a comfortable place to come to work. I feel valued and treated like an adult at my company. Target treats their employees like trash and makes them work way harder thsn they should for the meager pay they give them. It's just not worth it. The managers there are a bunch of immature children.





graciebarra81 said:


> True, sales is not for everyone. And yes, there is a gun to your head constantly. You either produce numbers or you're gone. That being said, if you work for a good company, getting sales should not be difficult. A good sales company provides its employees with solid leads and a quality product. If you have a friendly attitude and enjoy talking to people, your products should practically sell themselves if you are with a good company.


Wtf does sales have to do with Target? That’s the last fucking metric we get asked about, matter of fact, its been the only green metric. I don’t sell things at target, I fucking stock them.


----------



## Rarejem

Planosss reborn said:


> Wtf does sales have to do with Target? That’s the last fucking metric we get asked about, matter of fact, its been the only green metric. I don’t sell things at target, I fucking stock them.


We have to know our comp # for MTD at any given moment. And you're right. I used to feel like I sold things, but have been a stocker since modernization.


----------



## Ringwraith917

Target has treated me well. I'm in16 years deep now. TM because i choose not to move up, management seems like a living hell. It pays my bills so I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## graciebarra81

A couple of years back, I was between jobs and took a job at my local Target just to bring in some income while I was looking for a real job. I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage. It's as though they think that anyone who would stoop to working at Target must be a loser who can't find a real job, so they constantly put unrealistic expectations with no guidance upon their employees and set them up to fail. They then verbally abuse their employees when they predictably don't meet those unrealistic expectations. I've since moved on to a sales position making 3 times what I made at Target. It was never intended to be a long time solution for me, but I would never, ever work there again and can't understand why anyone would subject themselves to working there.


----------



## happygoth

Planosss reborn said:


> Wtf does sales have to do with Target? That’s the last fucking metric we get asked about, matter of fact, its been the only green metric. I don’t sell things at target, I fucking stock them.


OP is talking about sales with their current job, not Spot.


Rarejem said:


> We have to know our comp # for MTD at any given moment. And you're right. I used to feel like I sold things, but have been a stocker since modernization.


Which is what I love about Target. I will help guests when they ask, but we aren't Nordstrom or Saks or even Macy's - I'm here to make sure the stock is full and looks decent and answer any questions, not to pressure guests to buy things, and that's how I like it.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

happygoth said:


> OP is talking about sales with their current job, not Spot.
> 
> Which is what I love about Target. I will help guests when they ask, but we aren't Nordstrom or Saks or even Macy's - I'm here to make sure the stock is full and looks decent and answer any questions, not to pressure guests to buy things, and that's how I like it.


Unless that thing is a redcard.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

graciebarra81 said:


> My current job has a base pay of $20 per hour, 401K with a dollar for dollar match up to 5% of my pay, and paid vacation accrued at 2 hours per month. Full medical and dental is given after 90 days. Where you really make your money is commissions though.
> 
> It's not just about the money, however. Its about how management treats you and whether or not they make the office a comfortable place to come to work. I feel valued and treated like an adult at my company. Target treats their employees like trash and makes them work way harder thsn they should for the meager pay they give them. It's just not worth it. The managers there are a bunch of immature children.


24 hours of vaca a year?  That’s it??


----------



## Style2563

I still work for Target as a part time. I think as a part time, it really doesn’t get to me much. True the work has unrealistic goals, but at the end of the day I don’t let it get to me. I would do what I can realtistically do. So far my leads are nice to me. They don’t treat me like crap. I am still here since I don’t mind making some money on the side and get some workout done since I don’t move much in my office job. My partime work at Target works out for me and plus I am not there as much so it doesn’t bother me too much.


----------



## Target81

Ashfromoldsite said:


> 24 hours of vaca a year?  That’s it??


That 401K is the same match as well, isn't it?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Target81 said:


> That 401K is the same match as well, isn't it?


Yes on the 401k. I’m hoping they meant 2 DAYS a month. Otherwise the vaca is pathetic.


----------



## Captain Orca

I liked it during my 7 years there.  Last year sucked, good people left suck people came in.  It was time to leave.


----------



## strawberrie

graciebarra81 said:


> A couple of years back, I was between jobs and took a job at my local Target just to bring in some income while I was looking for a real job. I've never seen such a mess of an organization or a more abusive work environment. This place treats their employees like garbage. It's as though they think that anyone who would stoop to working at Target must be a loser who can't find a real job, so they constantly put unrealistic expectations with no guidance upon their employees and set them up to fail. They then verbally abuse their employees when they predictably don't meet those unrealistic expectations. I've since moved on to a sales position making 3 times what I made at Target. It was never intended to be a long time solution for me, but I would never, ever work there again and can't understand why anyone would subject themselves to working there.


I took a significant pay cut because I hated it so much lmfao. My store was just like yours based on how you described it. It's such a shame because I really wanted to enjoy it. My brother works at a different target than the one I worked at, and he absolutely loves it. I'm happy for the people who love it, but that wasn't my or your experience unfortunately.


----------



## graciebarra81

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Yes on the 401k. I’m hoping they meant 2 DAYS a month. Otherwise the vaca is pathetic.


This. Typo on my part. Thank you for correcting.


----------

